# Porn Games



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

So, the age of the average game-player exceeds 30.

This means that he knows what sex is. He's been talking about it with others, he's been exposed to it in the media, he's looked at porn at least twice, and, for all we know, _he might have actually had sex._

Now, a blue alien lady shows a side-tit in a Mass Effect title. That game is rated what, 15+ or 18+? People FREAK THE FUCK OUT at this news. They haven't even played the fucking game, mind you. Now, on almost any TV advert, (especially the shampoo and perfume ones) there's lots of partial nudity and side-tit to be seen but nobody gives a shit. There's also other adverts where the two actors involved keep looking at the camera with a look that says "we're so fucking each other later btw".

I mean shit, I've seen pornos that start in more or less the same way as those ads. But when it comes to games, everyone screams to SAVE THE CHILDREN.

It's a shitty parenting issue, really. Any right-thinking, sane parent understands that if a game's box is labelled "18+ MATURE AUDIENCES ONLY" or "SUPER VIOLENT HOT SWEARING COCK ACTION" or it has a sticker on it saying that it's rated 10/10 by IGN, they probably shouldn't buy it for their children at christmas.
But too many people are fucking stupid and blame their shortcomings and failures on something else. So naturally they call for censorship in the name of protecting the children. This censorship affects those above the legal age, too.

Games have plenty of violence, but absolutely no nudity. It's everywhere else though. Sex is a part of life, and so is being naked, it's all natural and normal. Violence is kinda-sorta not. I mean look at me, I'm a gamer. I'm not violent at all, but I certainly am naked.

I mean shit, have you seen what your daughters do with their Barbie and Ken dolls despite you restricting them from naughty things as much as you possible can? They're gonna find out about it sometime, yo.

Now, to my knowledge, there have been one or two *PORN GAMES* being put through Steam Greenlight. The guys running the show delete their entries due to being "offensive content", a label given by crowds of mothers screaming about how their kids are beyond their control and are looking at the dirty things they chose to keep in their house in the first place. GG you lazy soccer-cunts.

Now think for a second.

Porn (and regular tasteful sexual themes, lets not forget that) is pretty mainstream. Movies, TV, books, comics, magazines, websites. It's an obscure thing in games, though.

*What do you think about blatant porn making its way into the medium that is interactive electronic entertainment and accepted?*

Before you beat your keyboards senseless note that:



This does not mean that Mario is suddenly changed so he gets rewarded with a blowie after saving the princess. 
This does not mean that we get gay sex cutscenes inbetween matches of Madden NFL. 
This does not mean that the medieval chicks with poor armour design go with no armour at all. 
This does not mean that the majority of RPGs all have erotic sidequests. 
This does not mean that easter eggs get replaced with easter penises. 
This does not mean that teenagers get rape simulators for christmas. 
This does not mean that the porn games are going to be displayed at your local game shop's front window. 

What it DOES entail, however, aside from managing yet again to kick the shit out of censorship, is that developers and the market will be given a lot more freedom.

In Killing Floor, there's a creature called the Siren. In the original design, she was fully bare. She's hardly a sex object, FYI. But of course, despite the creature's design, the show of a nipple in a gut-spewing 18+ game was just too terrifying. The Clot zombies also had micropenises, but they were later cut (quite literally) due to censorship. 
In a game like Killing Floor, it caused a fuss. _Really_? The kids you're trying to protect wouldn't even have heard of it. Now think again about artistic nudity in more mature games - those are typically bawleeted in the name of irrational attempts to save the children. Not very good, is it?

And what about a game that has a really strong narrative, but needs to make use of sex and eroticism? Right now, making a game like that is like treading through a minefield.

But even outside of the mainstream stuff, what about just that - porn? Not necessarily the game shops, but digital distribution, amazon, and those seedy shops decorated with dingy neon signs and leather accessories. Or like with video rental shops and those "other" areas of the shop.

Come to think of it, an active porn-game market could do pretty well. A greater selection of fap games would be a nice thing I guess I suppose yes. It may not end up being my favourite genre but I fail to see how it's harmful when treated like the rest of the world world already is.

Besides, I'm of legal age and I'd like get into a PC 64-slot multiplayer FPS action game and run around jizzing on the faces of all my friends and other consenting players in exchange for points. I'm actually legally allowed to do this in real life and I intend on doing so at some point, so why is it that the law prevents me from doing so in a _virtual environment?_

The wellbeing of the children, of course.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 9, 2013)

Not to mention that porn games date back to the Atari with Custer's Revenge.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

Well...they're bad. :c
Why would I play a porn game when I can just look up the scenes/pics and fap to them? Much easier.

Besides, I'd NEVER pay for porn.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 9, 2013)

There's something wrong with a society that has no problem with needless, excessive violence but screams in terror at the sight of tits. Until children themselves organise en masse to protest sexual imagery I will continue to give zero fucks about how things they can't/shouldn't be able to view in the first place might affect them.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> There's something wrong with a society that has no problem with needless, excessive violence but screams in terror at the sight of tits. Until children themselves organise en masse to protest sexual imagery I will continue to give zero fucks about how things they can't/shouldn't be able to view in the first place might affect them.



I would assume it would adhere to the same age-restrictions, too, so I don't see why it's such a big deal.
If parents don't want their teenagers to know about sex at age 18, then those parents have some pretty damn huge issues. :v


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't even like porn. Or nudity. It grosses me the fuck out.
But I'm fully okay with pornographic games having a place in the market.
As long as it doesn't start blurring lines where (as we've already had) they try to get away with as much as they can in non-porn mature games (looking at you, God of War). If we're going to have a separate category, let's use that separate category so that those of us can pick what we want. Unless we want faces and guts exploding all over the place in the porn games, too.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 9, 2013)

I still don't understand how natural things are so bad in society. Same along the lines of nude beaches and topless beaches. If mothers can pop out a tit in public to feed babies, why can't any other women pop theirs out? Boobies are not bad, and neither are any other body parts!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> I still don't understand how natural things are so bad in society. Same along the lines of nude beaches and topless beaches. If mothers can pop out a tit in public to feed babies, why can't any other women pop theirs out? Boobies are not bad, and neither are any other body parts!



There's a difference between legalising harmless content that individuals choose to look at in private by themselves, and publicising your genitals for everyone in the immediate area to see.

The latter has been done to death only recently.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

There already is porn games.  Just cause you can't buy them on steam doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There already is porn games.  Just cause you can't buy them on steam doesn't mean they don't exist.



I know this.

Hence the topic being about giving the porn games its more open, widely-known, socially acceptable market.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 9, 2013)

I do find it odd that parents are okay with violence but not if there's a nip-slip. I also find it weird how some games i know have full blown sex scenes but I haven't heard a peep about them...until I actually played the game. I guess it was okay because...they were somewhat covered?


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 9, 2013)

As long as there are governmental restrictions on adult content, they can't have their own "socially acceptable" market; they have to remain private in the confines of adult/sex shops and adult sections of stores.

But if it's only exposure, they have more of a chance of getting away with it. Anything beyond that: Fat chance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I do find it odd that parents are okay with violence but not if there's a nip-slip. I also find it weird how some games i know have full blown sex scenes but I haven't heard a peep about them...until I actually played the game. I guess it was okay because...they were somewhat covered?


It's cause soccer mom morals don't make any fucking sense when you seriously think about it.
Ripping someone's spin out through their asshole and then beating them to death with it? Ok
Romance? "NO!"

Personally I wish the rating system for games was actually objective.  If something is T for teens then it should not have you beating someone to death with their skulls.  If something is M for mature then it shouldn't have just been slapped with the label cause two people in the game were making out.  Oh and that if something is sold at a _*physical*_ location then if you aren't old enough you can't buy it and you can't just buy it for your five year old child.  Imagine the looks on all the disappointed squeekers when the sales representative at the store tells them they can't sell the latest callofduty to a minor.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

We could just rewrite the ratings system, entirely.
Ratings based on each category of content.

"This game has five stars in violence. That means it's super gorey.
But it has one star in nudity. That means we might see someone in their underwear, maybe."
Etc.

But of course, that would actually take effort.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> We could just rewrite the ratings system, entirely.
> Ratings based on each category of content.
> 
> "This game has five stars in violence. That means it's super gorey.
> ...


I agree, but then we would stupid fucking ads going, "THIS GAME HAS A BAGILLION STARS IN VIOLENCE! *Disclaimer: A bagillion isn't actually a number, and that this game actually only has 2 stars in violence"


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 9, 2013)

I said no because a lot of porn games these days deal with (if they were anywhere else in the world besides Japan) underaged girls who are subservient to men. Japan (at least the "otaku" culture) is a creepy place, and the less loli and shota the better.

If perverted Japanese Hentai games are excluded, and what you have left is "Hugh Hefner's Playboy Adventure" then I would vote yes, because I don't think Hugh deals with 14 year old girls.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I agree, but then we would stupid fucking ads going, "THIS GAME HAS A BAGILLION STARS IN VIOLENCE! *Disclaimer: A bagillion isn't actually a number, and that this game actually only has 2 stars in violence"


You would, but it wouldn't be any different than ads that already stretch the truth about a game, or promises by developers that never happen.
The smart people would still check the label.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I said no because a lot of porn games  these days deal with (if they were anywhere else in the world besides  Japan) underaged girls who are subservient to men. Japan (at least the  "otaku" culture) is a creepy place, and the less loli and shota the  better.


I'm pretty sure whatever government division was in charge of deeming what's acceptable in games in the states would come down on anything with underage characters or underage themes like a thousand fists of an angry god.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm pretty sure whatever government division was in charge of deeming what's acceptable in games in the states would come down on anything with underage characters or underage themes like a thousand fists of an angry god.


Or like Asura.

There are people that import those types of games though and it slips through customs though.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 9, 2013)

No strong feelings, I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 9, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Not to mention that porn games date back to the Atari with Custer's Revenge.



And speaking of...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY2AqKCpGkk

I am opposed to porn games for a variety of reasons. First, if we want people to think of video games as an art form, we don't really need people using porn games as a way to prove that gamers are low-life degenerates. Second, the gameplay of porn games so far like "The Guy Game" has always been an afterthought. It's a waste of time and money to create a game with Jeopardy-like questions only with the reward being a naked woman, especially considering we would have the strongest consoles known to humanity now being degraded to Skinemax-quality visuals. Third, considering that most female video game characters already dress like Las Vegas strippers, why would we need another game where they wear even less?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't really enjoy computer games, but I think the reception they get from the general public is beyond ridiculous. 

I struggle to understand the public's general views on sex and the human body too. Perhaps it is a vestige of the religious attitudes to bodily pleasures, but this still leaves me wondering why nipples are viewed as inappropriate for children. They're quite literally the nipple's target audience.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 9, 2013)

The problem isn't that there is nothing with adult content (the AO rating was created for a reason, correct?) it is that no major game corporation would go near them for fear that it would defame their image. As for the rating system in general, that is up to the government burocracy, not the corporations or the "soccer moms". For the question of whether I would like games to have sexual content, it depends on the quality of the game. If the sexual aspect takes center stage, I would touch it with a 20 foot pole, but if it is used to increase the depth of the game world, I would support it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

I voted absolute catastrophe because of what you just posted about the stupid fucking children.  Of course it's ok to let the kiddies blow eachothers heads off splattering eachothers brains all over the walls, but any mention of boobie is a red flag.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2013)

EA porn game, you buy the game and with it you get a city to walk in and explore.
Big day one DLC adds women to the game for only 9.99Â£
For another 5Â£ you get extra content that allows you to _release the pressure_.
Pre-order bonus is an enlargened schlong or tits depending on your character.
IGN: "10/10 would bang"

That branch of gaming industry would be doomed pretty quickly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> EA porn game, you buy the game and with it you get a city to walk in and explore.
> Big day one DLC adds women to the game for only 9.99Â£
> For another 5Â£ you get extra content that allows you to _release the pressure_.
> Pre-order bonus is an enlargened schlong or tits depending on your character.
> ...


I can see it now.  It would probably be called Call of Booty, and would use the same sexual positions in every game, but introduce new porn stars and call it a new game, but against all logic would be the most profitable game ever.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 9, 2013)

Pornographic games will never gain mainstream acceptance for the following reasons. 


Video games are still by and large seen as a childrens toy by most and in the same way people would flip out over Tickle-Me-Elmo having massive tits, people flip out over the notion that a game would have boobies since they think every game is marketed to kids by default
Retailers policies in regards to the AO rating and countries like Australia banning games for increasingly silly reasons make creating games with pornographic content kind of a shitty business decision
The games industry and by extension game journalists are currently on an ill-fated quest to seen as "legitimate" by some unknown cabal of constantly disapproving old people. Any game to feature explicitly pornographic material would essentially be shunned and brushed off ensuring it's as unsuccessful as possible in an attempt to show how mature they are
 


thoughtmaster said:


> The problem isn't that there is nothing with adult content (the AO rating was created for a reason, correct?) it is that no major game corporation would go near them for fear that it would defame their image.



No major publisher will accept an AO rating because that means most retail outlets will refuse to sell it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I can see it now.  It would probably be called Call of Booty, and would use the same sexual positions in every game, but introduce new porn stars and call it a new game.


I can see it on Steam now: "Carl on Booty 4: Modern harlot. Customize your equipment now with this dollar pattern camo!
Also available on purchase, bacon, rainbow and honey 'weapon' camos."


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can see it on Steam now: "Carl on Booty 4: Modern harlot. Customize your equipment now with this dollar pattern camo!
> Also available on purchase, bacon, rainbow and honey 'weapon' camos."


Potential porn game title names:
Mass Erect: 3
Featuring sold hours of sexual scenes, but the ending scenes no matter who you choose to have sex with are the same, but the only difference is your sexual partner's hair is different colors.

Biofuck infinite
Wait. . No that'd be more of a surprise fetish game with the ending finding out she's your daughter.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

People flip when they see genitals and whatnot on TV and shit.
Do they forget you have your very own that you spot in the shower a good 10 times at least.



C'mon now.


----------



## Saga (Aug 9, 2013)

/NSFW/ GTA: San Andreas
It's in russian but the black box it's the controls and the bar on the right says "excitement"


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen a few really... lewd games for Wii.
I was quite taken aback, actually. I didn't think explicit porn games on actual consoles were even allowed to exist, or something.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've seen a few really... lewd games for Wii.
> I was quite taken aback, actually. I didn't think explicit porn games on actual consoles were even allowed to exist, or something.



I bet you could get some really interesting control schemes with the Wiimote.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 9, 2013)

Porn games that are strictly about porn for the sake of porn get old quickly, 3d sex villa anyone? Although I'm not sure I'd call that a _game_ as I would just call it interactive pornography. Me personally, I think a sex and porn would work very well as a secondary feature rather than the primary focus; especially with RPG's.

You do a big quest, collect your loot, spend it on a hooker who does unholy things with you! Or, if you're looking to buy that weapon you've always wanted but you are just shy of affording it, and ya don't feel like questing; gobble down some manhood or eat up on some cherry pie...


----------



## Lobar (Aug 9, 2013)

Shay Feral said:


> Porn games that are strictly about porn for the sake of porn get old quickly, 3d sex villa anyone? Although I'm not sure I'd call that a _game_ as I would just call it interactive pornography. Me personally, I think a sex and porn would work very well as a secondary feature rather than the primary focus; especially with RPG's.
> 
> You do a big quest, collect your loot, spend it on a hooker who does unholy things with you! Or, if you're looking to buy that weapon you've always wanted but you are just shy of affording it, and ya don't feel like questing; gobble down some manhood or eat up on some cherry pie...



will you ever post anything that isn't creepy


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> People flip when they see genitals and whatnot on TV and shit.
> Do they forget you have your very own that you spot in the shower a good 10 times at least.
> 
> 
> ...


_"10 times at least"_?
What the hell are you *doing *in that shower?




... Wait.
No.
Don't answer that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> _"10 times at least"_?
> What the hell are you *doing *in that shower?
> 
> 
> ...


Taking a bath.  What did you think he meant?


Eh, the biggest problem with porn games isn't necessarily soccer moms, rather video games take a ton of money to make.


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

More tits would be nice, I can't argue with that.  But I don't see it happening, at least not mainstream.  Perhaps one day gaming will have its own X rated section? Who knows.  Until then, I'll have to continue hoping for sideboobs. J/k.


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2013)

All I want is for The Legend of Queen Opala to get released on the iOS.


----------



## Saga (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone mention Citra from farcry 3?
nsfw Boob scene
I assume its safe for work because it was allowed on youtube, but just in case


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Taking a bath.  What did you think he meant?



She, Mr.. Legit is a girl.

I can't really speak too mucch more on this topic. I don't know enough about the topic. Other than what I said before.


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2013)

Though the only time I've ever seen sex in a video game (without a mod  mind you) was God of War. But not only could you skip it but you don't  see anything aside from the boobs before the start of the minigame. But to be honest, I don't think AO games sell very well in the first place if the main objective is to have sex or see how many titties you can grope in a minute. It gets a bit old and seems like a complete waste of $50+ when you can find fairly decent flash games and porn for free. 

Visual novels and Otome games on the other hand seem to do pretty well to a certain degree. But I think the effort the player generally has to put in attributes to that.


----------



## Tao (Aug 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> Though the only time I've ever seen sex in a video game (without a mod  mind you) was God of War. But not only could you skip it but you don't  see anything aside from the boobs before the start of the minigame. But to be honest, I don't think AO games sell very well in the first place if the main objective is to have sex or see how many titties you can grope in a minute. It gets a bit old and seems like a complete waste of $50+ when you can find fairly decent flash games and porn for free.
> 
> Visual novels and Otome games on the other hand seem to do pretty well to a certain degree. But I think the effort the player generally has to put in attributes to that.



But have you experienced AO games in oculus rift? It's like I'm really having sex! Soon you will be with the Oculus Rift fleshlight at attachment.


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2013)

Tao said:


> But have you experienced AO games in oculus rift? It's like I'm really having sex! Soon you will be with the Oculus Rift fleshlight at attachment.


That thing reminds me of whatever headsets they use in the .Hack// series and I'm pretty sure I don't want to end up in a coma.


----------



## Tao (Aug 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> That thing reminds me of whatever headsets they use in the .Hack// series and I'm pretty sure I don't want to end up in a coma.



If you orgasm in the game, you orgasm in the real world.


----------



## Icky (Aug 10, 2013)

Saga said:


> Anyone mention Citra from farcry 3?
> nsfw Boob scene
> I assume its safe for work because it was allowed on youtube, but just in case


Yeah, I thought about that one. Kinda surprising to spend the whole game blowing pirate heads apart and be shocked by fucking a girl.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> Kinda surprising to spend the whole game blowing pirate heads apart and be shocked by fucking a girl.


You could say your timbers got shivered when someone plundered your booty.


----------



## Icky (Aug 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You could say your timbers got shivered when someone plundered your booty.



Wrong kind of pirate.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Unless we want faces and guts exploding all over the place in the porn games, too.



Some people might go for that.






Vaelarsa said:


> But of course, that would actually take effort.



People aren't willing to put forth the effort, it takes too much effort for a lot of people to organize enough to get change going. I mean, it would take me 10 minutes to set up a petition on the change.org website, but man, the 10 minutes that I'd have to take to do that (it's probably longer) would cut into my forum scrolling and nut scratching hour.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I said no because a lot of porn games these days deal with (if they were anywhere else in the world besides Japan) underaged girls who are subservient to men. Japan (at least the "otaku" culture) is a creepy place, and the less loli and shota the better.
> 
> If perverted Japanese Hentai games are excluded, and what you have left is "Hugh Hefner's Playboy Adventure" then I would vote yes, because I don't think Hugh deals with 14 year old girls.



I've really not seen much that's not Japanese for the sex market, and am kinda surprised it took so many posts (your the first I read) that brought up the whole Japanese market thing. There's only one set of games, all based on the same engine, that are porn games, excluding second life, and yeah, they kinda suck. The amount of updated content and ability to make your own characters is still too limited.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't really see why not. The problem with most people and the media is that they still consider Sex this thing that no one should ever talk about and should be killed if they do and burned as a warning (you shouldn't talk about sex it is very bad and you will die because I say so). But it's just like any other theme for a game to me.

Now, that doesn't mean they should be advertised in every single place in existence. Oh no. You don't see porn movies like that. But maybe sections in stores hidden away from children and those who don't wanna see it would be a good idea.

As for the experience, I can't wait for games like that to be made to work with the Oculus Rift.


----------

